# UberX XL



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

Only been driving for a couple of months. I have a full size SUV with the 3 row seating. Is it or can it be worthwhile to list as a XL? I know it cost the pax more but does it help the driver any?

I already posted this earlier, Sorry. Should have a delete option Admins


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Make/Model/Year/Color?


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Make/Model/Year/Color?


I'm. I had my first today with multiple paxs and it came up XL, so it's been that way all along.


----------



## KungFuPanda (Jun 27, 2017)

It helps in that you are getting almost 2x more per ride for the same vehicle, thats a good thing right


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Get about 50-60% more per ride but often deal with a full load of drunks. Still worth it but not by much.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Something like a Sienna and it's worth it, since your car is already XL you just want XL fares..


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

In my little slice of Heaven, XL rides pay a little over 50% more than X rides,

Something I have noticed is that there are passengers who will pay for an XL vehicle because they want some room - they don't want to be jammed like sardines into a small car.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

do xl only during day time, before 8pm, you can select this in the app

at night time, open to all rides, make sure you accept only 4.8 and above, anything under will be not worth the headache. there's a reason why they're under 4.8 ratings


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

azndriver87 said:


> do xl only during day time, before 8pm, you can select this in the app
> 
> at night time, open to all rides, make sure you accept only 4.8 and above, anything under will be not worth the headache. there's a reason why they're under 4.8 ratings


How can you select to do XL only? I will always do both but just curious


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> How can you select to do XL only? I will always do both but just curious


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks but that didn't help at all. Where do you fine this. I don't see a "preference" listing


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> Thanks but that didn't help at all


I circled it:


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

I give up. Thanks again but mine don't show that. Just the destination choice. No big deal thanks for trying


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

How about updating all Apps?
Google play > Apps > my apps > update all.


----------



## ricks2524 (Jul 28, 2017)

That worked I appreciate the trouble. Being new I never thought to update


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Good for you!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> In my little slice of Heaven, XL rides pay a little over 50% more than X rides,
> 
> Something I have noticed is that there are passengers who will pay for an XL vehicle because they want some room - they don't want to be jammed like sardines into a small car.


I got an XL ride to take a wedding dress to a venue. There was a bride with it but she wanted to be able to lay the dress flat for transport.


----------

